# Redfoot vs Sulcata



## zoidberg815 (Jul 16, 2011)

Which one is better for me. Both are in my budget, I already have lighting, enclosure, just need substrate (Which is cheap 8-10 bucks), food got plenty of romaine lettuce, fruits, and will probably buy some tortoise pellets. 

What I want to know is which one is more hardy and can eat more variety of things. My guess is the red foot tortoise. I want one that can be housed indoors or outdoors if possible. If kept outdoors I want one that isn't an escape artist or digger. 

Budget anywhere from 100-150 for the tortoise and substrate, already got the rest handled. 3 Foot Tank and Huge 40-80 gallon rubber maid containers in my garage for our purchases @ the super show. Also I know I sound cheap and stuff with only 100-150 bucks for him but I'm going to the reptile super show and almost everything there is at a good price, good health, ect. Again going to get home lay down the substrate and there you go I have a tortoise buddie now or whatever I decide to get there.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 16, 2011)

Redfoot. At some point, it becomes EXTREMELY difficult to house Sulcatas indoors.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 16, 2011)

Sulcatas Get Bigg All The Way Up To 200 Ib, Some Bigger!
Redfoots Stay Small Compared To Them, But Its Not Good Too Feed Them Fruit, and Pellets!
The Sulcata is Gunna Have An Appetite and Eat Everything You Give Him


----------



## JeffG (Jul 16, 2011)

Sulcatas definitely come with the potential to dig a LOT. If you are not prepared to have a tort that digs, then this is probably not a species for you. Also keeping them indoors forever is not really realistic. I think sulcatas are awesome, and I would really like to keep them some day, but from what you have said, I don't think they are a good choice for you right now.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 16, 2011)

1. The Red-foot would be your better choice.

2. You may want to better research the diet, housing, and other cares. Some of the comments you made are a bit worrisome. The Tortoise Library linked in my sig may be able to help- articles and links you may find useful.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 16, 2011)

Consider this:

Redfoot, fully grown - about 12" - 15" and 25#

Sulcata @ 2-3 yoa - about 12" - 15" and 25#...fully grown, perhaps 36" and 200#, and capable of poopies that a Great Dane (or Shetland pony) would respect...and amazingly destructive to the indoors of most houses.

Sullies are great, but not a good choce of a tortoise for 90% of tortoise keepers...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 16, 2011)

REDFOOT!


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2011)

Why aren't you considering any of the others? Redfoots take a little more care then some of the others. Where are you located? If it is kept outside how much room is there?


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 16, 2011)

Same questions as Candy. Don't get me wrong, I have Redfoots. However, there are several other breeds out there that would also fit your budget and require less or the same amount of care as a Redfoot. 

Sulcata's get really big and live a lot longer. Are you prepared for that?

Depending on where you live, no tort should be kept inside 24/7, 365.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 16, 2011)

I say Red Foot, I have a sulcata and housing indoors is a bad idea for any tort, but definatley for one that gets as big as a sulcata. Sulcata should not have fruit other than rarely and no tort can live on romaine and pellets. All torts require varied diet including pellets and supplements. Grazing is important for sulcatas. Maybe do some more research before you go and then decide.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 16, 2011)

I own both, a RF would probably be a better choice, what happened with the 2 russians you were considering?


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with everyone else here, but I think Terry Allen Hall phrased it the best. Sulcatas are my favorite species, but they are a lot of work, very destructive, diggers, and not for everybody. As I was cleaning out my adult sulcatas night house this afternoon, I was amazed at the sheer volume of waste I was raking up. For four relatively small adult sulcatas (40-80 pounds) there was more waste and mess than for my 2000 pound camel!

Give your criterion, a redfoot seems like the better choice between these two species for you.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 16, 2011)

I will agree with everyone also, Red foot is going to be the best choice. I love my 3 Sulcata's and wouldn't give them up for anything, but I am constantly looking for new holes that have been dug and most of them lead out of my yard. Once I get a bigger house I will be adding to my herd but it will be with a smaller breed.

Good luck which every way to decide to go, we will be here to help you..


----------



## zoidberg815 (Jul 16, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I own both, a RF would probably be a better choice, what happened with the 2 russians you were considering?



I was considering two sulcatas for 100 bucks, there is a RF being offered to me for 100 bucks, and a russian was online for 80 bucks with a crappy cage. I am better off getting my tortoise from the super show. 



Tom said:


> I agree with everyone else here, but I think Terry Allen Hall phrased it the best. Sulcatas are my favorite species, but they are a lot of work, very destructive, diggers, and not for everybody. As I was cleaning out my adult sulcatas night house this afternoon, I was amazed at the sheer volume of waste I was raking up. For four relatively small adult sulcatas (40-80 pounds) there was more waste and mess than for my 2000 pound camel!
> 
> Give your criterion, a redfoot seems like the better choice between these two species for you.



HAHAHH wtf you have a CAMEL!!!!, Let me ride it on day Yeah


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Id get a russian if I was you. I love my Sully Cooper, but everyone here has made great and true points. Good luck which ever way you decide to go!


----------



## kbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> I agree with everyone else here, but I think Terry Allen Hall phrased it the best. Sulcatas are my favorite species, but they are a lot of work, very destructive, diggers, and not for everybody. As I was cleaning out my adult sulcatas night house this afternoon, I was amazed at the sheer volume of waste I was raking up. For four relatively small adult sulcatas (40-80 pounds) there was more waste and mess than for my 2000 pound camel!
> 
> Give your criterion, a redfoot seems like the better choice between these two species for you.



Tom- We need to set you up with some Redfoots!


----------

